# Il Milan è di Redbird. Restano tutti. Lo stadio…



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate

Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana


Come riportato da Il Sole 24 Ore, ci siamo per la cessione del Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld che potrebbero salire fino a 1,8 mld. Elliott dovrebbe restare con delle quote. RedBird dovrebbe mettere sul piatto 600 milioni di equity con Elliott che potrebbe partecipare con un cospicuo finanziamento ripagabile in 5 anni. Si può chiudere già nelle prossime ore.

*Anche Festa; Investcorp abbandona il tavolo. A frenare tutto le clausole di earn out*

Investcorp, secondo Reuters, avrebbe sospeso la trattativa perché “non poteva essere d'accordo con loro sulla risoluzione di una certa questione".

Carlo Festa: Anche Paul Singer in Tribuna per Sassuolo-Milan. Redbird vicino alla firma. Elliott dovrebbe restare in minoranza

*SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.

Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.

Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*

Anche Giudice del CorSport conferma che la partership tra Elliott e Redbird può andare oltre la cessione del Milan


----------



## andre85 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kipstar (20 Maggio 2022)

mi viene da dire che non cambia nulla.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


comunque sto Gerry Cardinale sono 30 anni che lavora nell' industria dello sport, 25 anni come Partner di Goldman Sachs e 5 anni come investitore. Non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato. Io non mi esprimo, non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma le competenze nel mondo moderno sono importantissimo, se le hai poi attrai anche i capitali e gli investimenti che è quello a cui punta RedBird (attrarre nuovi soci/invstitori, aumentare le valutazioni della società). Ho appena visto una interessante intervista a Bloomberg dove parla a 360 gradi del mondo dello sport americano, dalla tecnologia, ai "contents", all'evoluzione dell'intrattenimento nello sport ecc..interessante.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Non RedBird ma CatPard.
Tancredi Falconeri nuovo proprietario del Milan.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> mi viene da dire che non cambia nulla.



Qualcuno temo che invece ci lascerà. Un portoghese.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Un'operazione gattopardesca. Mah


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Vi prego zii d'america fate chiudere a Maldini le operazioni già imbastite e regalateci un esterno dx e un trequartista forti. Vi prego non presentatevi con Bernardeschi, lo chiedo in ginocchio.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2022)

Ora mettete pure 150 mln per il mercato, grazie.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *SportMediaset: Elliott vuole partecipare ai ricavi del nuovo impianto. Con questa evoluzione si rispalanca il progetto di un nuovo San Siro effettuato assieme all'Inter. Possibile anche un finanziatore italiano. Lo stadio in solitaria era prerogativa di Investcorp, che basava il suo portafoglio su asset immobiliari.
> 
> Confermato anche Gazidis. Non ci si deve attendere dunque un mercato faraonico ma tutto soppesato con le esigenze di competitività e pareggio di bilancio.
> 
> Repubblica: Oltre a Gazidis con Redbird resta anche Scaroni.*


Dando per assodata la cessione, cosa che io ancora non faccio, e tenendomi per ora fuori da ogni giudizio su Redbird e le loro intenzioni, mi chiedo come facciano a dire già queste cose.

Mi pare terrorismo mediatico. Ora... che i nostri dirigenti abbiano dato qualche informazione ai giornali, a poche ore da una sfida scudetto, è totalmente inverosimile. Che siano filtrate notizie da Elliott o Redbird figuriamoci... Queste sono congetture e supposizioni secondo me, niente piu.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Non so... non mi aspetto Scaroni Presidente a meno che non lo sarà perchè è lui che parla al comune per lo Stadio. ma ho dei dubbi. Secondo me il Presidente cambia. Cioè il proprietario di un gruppo che si occupa di società sportive o di società che operano in ambito sportivo si compra una delle squadre più prestigiose al mondo in maniera diretta (intendo non come il Liverpool che controlla il 10% della società che detiene il controllo del Liverpool) e non diventa nominalmente presidente? Scherziamo?


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Sinceramente auspicavo altro rispetto al solito fondo. Non che volessi a tutti i costi gli arabi che arrivassero smiliardando alla grande ma speravo in una personalità facoltosa che avesse voglia di vincere con il Milan.
A questo punto però prendiamoci quello di positivo che arriverà da questa situazione. La continuità tecnica e un progetto societario che attualmente ci sta premiando.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Come ho detto, avrei preferito gli arabi ma se proprio dobbiamo finire in mani americane, non mi dispiacerebbe continuare una politica in stile Elliott ma con un budget per mercato e ingaggi più cospicuo, le smiliardate tanto non me le aspettavo neanche dagli arabi.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Un fondo, Redbird, entra in una trattativa e in meno di un mese chiude l'affare senza fare due diligence e mantenendo tutta la struttura societaria preesistente. Ma vi sembra una cosa normale?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non so... non mi aspetto Scaroni Presidente a meno che non lo sarà perchè è lui che parla al comune per lo Stadio. ma ho dei dubbi. Secondo me il Presidente cambia. Cioè il proprietario di un gruppo che si occupa di società sportive o di società che operano in ambito sportivo si compra una delle squadre più prestigiose al mondo in maniera diretta (intendo non come il Liverpool che controlla il 10% della società che detiene il controllo del Liverpool) e non diventa nominalmente presidente? Scherziamo?


L'ho già detto: con noi non ci si deve sorprendere più di niente ahaha


----------



## Andris (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


ci penserò da lunedì...


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


il classico '' si chiude in settimana'' tiene ancora vive le speranze


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto, avrei preferito gli arabi ma se proprio dobbiamo finire in mani americane, non mi dispiacerebbe continuare una politica in stile Elliott ma con un budget per mercato e ingaggi più cospicuo, le smiliardate tanto non me le aspettavo neanche dagli arabi.


Io confidavo negli arabi ma si sono mostrati un poco fake, perché alla fine sono stati gli unici arabi che si sono messi la con la calcolatrice e appena è arrivata un asta (fatta partire perché a quanto pare non volevano pagare in contanti Elliot ma a debito) si sono ritirati. Noi gli arabi ricchi mai 

Tornando in topic, se non devono esserci ricconi allora meglio continuare con la politica di un passo per volta che con il Commisso di turno.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Segnatevi i nomi delle fonti : tutti nemici del milan.


----------



## livestrong (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non so... non mi aspetto Scaroni Presidente a meno che non lo sarà perchè è lui che parla al comune per lo Stadio. ma ho dei dubbi. Secondo me il Presidente cambia. Cioè il proprietario di un gruppo che si occupa di società sportive o di società che operano in ambito sportivo si compra una delle squadre più prestigiose al mondo in maniera diretta (intendo non come il Liverpool che controlla il 10% della società che detiene il controllo del Liverpool) e non diventa nominalmente presidente? Scherziamo?


Scarponi è messo lì come figura riconoscibile, poco importa chi lo retribuisce


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci penserò da lunedì...


Lunedi si aziona la slitta.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Un fondo, Redbird, entra in una trattativa e in meno di un mese chiude l'affare senza fare due diligence e mantenendo tutta la struttura societaria preesistente. Ma vi sembra una cosa normale?


No. Passa sfruttare la duediligence d'altri, loro oramai sapevano tutto, il lavoro lo hanno fatto altri. Sapevano anche il prezzo di vendita. Un conto e non mettere nessuno dei loro nella parte finanziaria, ci manca solo che rimane lo stesso CDA...


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Che ci sia una sostanziale continuità è abbastanza scontato. 

D'altronde non solo Elliot mantiene una quota di minoranza, ma diventa pure creditore di Red Bird finanziandone parte dell'acquisizione. Insomma, alla fine della fiera più che una cessione per ora sarebbe più corretto parlare di Red Bird che sostanzialmente entra come investitore di minoranza, anche se formalmente è il contrario. 

Vedremo come andrà. 

Io fortunatamente sul mercato non avevo grandi aspettative, quindi non rimarrò certo deluso. Se poi fanno qualche botto ben venga.


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque sto Gerry Cardinale sono 30 anni che lavora nell' industria dello sport, 25 anni come Partner di *Goldman Sachs* e 5 anni come investitore. Non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato. Io non mi esprimo, non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma le competenze nel mondo moderno sono importantissimo, se le hai poi attrai anche i capitali e gli investimenti che è quello a cui punta RedBird (attrarre nuovi soci/invstitori, aumentare le valutazioni della società). Ho appena visto una interessante intervista a Bloomberg dove parla a 360 gradi del mondo dello sport americano, dalla tecnologia, ai "contents", all'evoluzione dell'intrattenimento nello sport ecc..interessante.


Goldman Sachs non erano quegli scalmanati che misero i soldi per la Super League? 

Io ho questa fissa delle cifre assurde che girano sulla valutazione del Milan...


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> No. Passa sfruttare la duediligence d'altri, loro oramai sapevano tutto, il lavoro lo hanno fatto altri. Sapevano anche il prezzo di vendita. Un conto e non mettere nessuno dei loro nella parte finanziaria, ci manca solo che rimane lo stesso CDA...


A me non risulta. Di solito ogni società fa la propria due diligence


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il classico '' si chiude in settimana'' tiene ancora vive le speranze


Sto giro però non ci sono altri competitor: investcorp si è ritirata e il si chiude in settimana un mese fa l'aveva scritto solo Festa e Bellinazzo poi seguito a ruota di media italiani. Bloomberg, Rauters e NYT non dissero mai "chiusura in settimana" ma non scrissero più nulla. Sto giro la "chiusura in settimana" arriva dai giornali che non avevano mai scritto "è fatta, Milan ad Investcorp!".


----------



## MissRossonera (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Detta così, pare proprio il classico "cambia tutto per non cambiare niente". Bah, da lunedì vedremo...


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> A me non risulta. Di solito ogni società fa la propria due diligence


Sicuramente l'hanno fatta in un mese, anche perché c'era un offerta. Se te ti siedi come compratore e chiedi 1000 e sai che c'è un altro compratore che offre 1200 il venditore non accetterà mai la tua offerta. E' stata un asta. Redbird ha dovuto solo pareggiare l'offerta Investcorp. Elliot ha chiesto il bonus di 500M, Investcorp non ha accettato e Redbird ha accettato. Tutto qui.

Il grande fondo degli emiri che avrebbe smiliardato 300M per il calciomercato non ha preso il Milan per il bonus da 500M di euro che avrebbero pagato solo in determinate condizioni non imminenti ma future. Pensa te...


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Un fondo, Redbird, entra in una trattativa e in meno di un mese chiude l'affare senza fare due diligence e mantenendo tutta la struttura societaria preesistente. Ma vi sembra una cosa normale?


No per nulla a meno che non entrino solamente per finanziare il mercato (soci al 40%) e per permettere ad Elliott di costruire lo stadio guadagnando ancora con gli interessi sullo stesso e senza mettere troppi soldi in più (oltre a quelli messi per ripianare e per risanare i conti).
Potrebbe essere un'operazione di alleggerimento dei costi in vista di una situazione in cui serviranno risorse fresche per dare ancora più valore al club, non vedo altri motivi, diventare la spalla di Elliott e poi? continuare con gli stessi mercati di prima senza investire come magari facevano qualche anno fa?
Vero che tanti mln li abbiamo messi da parte e abbiamo sempre pagato il giusto ma non vedo come questi possano entrare senza mettere poi i soldi per il mercato, diciamo che anni fa questo fu il sogno di Berlusconi che senza troppa credibilità cercò di trovare il fesso che venisse a mettere i soldi per lui ma senza avere la maggioranza.
Vediamo cosa succederà, di sicuro è molto strano che ci sia un po' di movimento per poi rimanere sempre allo stesso punto di prima.
Mi aspetto soldi freschi per il mercato che vengano valutati assieme al prezzo di acquisto del club, se prima avevamo 100 da spendere possono mettere 50 mln ogni anno in più, meglio di niente, ma c'è da capire le intenzioni.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ora mettete pure 150 mln per il mercato, grazie.



Come no...


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sto giro però non ci sono altri competitor: investcorp si è ritirata e il si chiude in settimana un mese fa l'aveva scritto solo Festa e Bellinazzo poi seguito a ruota di media italiani. Bloomberg, Rauters e NYT non dissero mai "chiusura in settimana" ma non scrissero più nulla. Sto giro la "chiusura in settimana" arriva dai giornali che non avevano mai scritto "è fatta, Milan ad Investcorp!".


non sono abbonato a Bloomberg, ma dall'anteprima dell'articolo di tale Daniele Lepido c'è scritto che hanno raggiunto un accordo preliminare, potrebbe non essere fatta.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ora mettete pure 150 mln per il mercato, grazie.


Botman+Sanchez quanto li paghiamo in totale? Ho letto tante cifre. Ma alla fine 70M totali dovrebbero essere...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque sto Gerry Cardinale sono 30 anni che lavora nell' industria dello sport, 25 anni come Partner di Goldman Sachs e 5 anni come investitore. Non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato. Io non mi esprimo, non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma le competenze nel mondo moderno sono importantissimo, se le hai poi attrai anche i capitali e gli investimenti che è quello a cui punta RedBird (attrarre nuovi soci/invstitori, aumentare le valutazioni della società). Ho appena visto una interessante intervista a Bloomberg dove parla a 360 gradi del mondo dello sport americano, dalla tecnologia, ai "contents", all'evoluzione dell'intrattenimento nello sport ecc..interessante.


Tutto quello che vuoi ma uno che già a priori sostiene che non serve investire per vincere non si presenta proprio benissimo. Soprattutto visto che siamo reduci da diverse partenze a parametro zero, speravamo di non perdere facilmente i nostri migliori elementi in scadenza, soprattutto Leao. Questi qui saranno in grado di offrire cifre al rialzo? Perché il Milan adesso ha bisogno di investimenti di un certo tipo, serve la punta di livello, l'ala destra, il centravanti...


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

la cosa positiva è che con la combo Uccelli-idioti possiamo fare il famoso mercato condiviso tanto caro ai fetiscisti


----------



## Giangy (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Malissimo che resti Scaroni.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non sono abbonato a Bloomberg, ma dall'anteprima dell'articolo di tale Daniele Lepido c'è scritto che hanno raggiunto un accordo preliminare, potrebbe non essere fatta.


Accordo preliminare non lo ha raggiunto Investcorp. Sarebbe il famoso Sign che sembrava doveva esserci. Quello se viene firmato è fatta. Quindi se firmano il preliminare è fatta perché nessuno si può inserire (Redibird si è inserito perché l'esclusiva terminò e si sono inseriti visto che Investcorp non aveva firmato nessun preliminare). Se firmi un preliminare hai un mese di tempo per pagare. Se paghi prendi il Milan. Non è nemmeno questione di trattare, ma proprio di pagare.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La continuità tecnica e un progetto societario che attualmente ci sta premiando.


A gennaio 2021 eravamo primi in classifica. Budget di mercato: 0. Poi i dirigenti della parte sportiva hanno pescato Tomori(e siam tutti contentissimi di averlo), ma l’anno scorso abbiamo seriamente rischiato di restare fuori dalla CL grazie al progetto euro zero della proprietà. E non si può pretendere che Maldini e Massara prendano sempre i Tomori a cifre in linea col progetto euro zero(infatti molti innesti li hanno cannati, come inevitabile che fosse).
In estate giusto i soldi guadagnati dalla qualificazione in CL, ottenuta nonostante il progetto euro zero, per i riscatti e sostituire il portiere.
A gennaio 2022 eravamo primi in classifica. Budget di mercato: 4 milioni.

Io sono ignorantissimo in materia economiche ma da quel pochissimo che so, se si vuole far crescere un’attività, bisogna PRIMA fare degli investimenti(che significa mettere soldi che si possono anche perdere), non sperare che un’attività cresca per poi fare, molto eventualmente nel nostro caso, degli investimenti…
Io sinceramente auspicavo un segno netto di discontinuità nel progetto euro zero della società, tenendo quel che è stato fatto di buono dalla parte sportiva.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi ma uno che già a priori sostiene che non serve investire per vincere non si presenta proprio benissimo. Soprattutto visto che siamo reduci da diverse partenze a parametro zero, speravamo di non perdere facilmente i nostri migliori elementi in scadenza, soprattutto Leao. Questi qui saranno in grado di offrire cifre al rialzo? Perché il Milan adesso ha bisogno di investimenti di un certo tipo, serve la punta di livello, l'ala destra, il centravanti...


Eh, vaglielo a spiegare...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la cosa positiva è che con la combo Uccelli-idioti possiamo fare il famoso mercato condiviso tanto caro ai fetiscisti


Già me lo vedo come andrà il mercato... Maldini magari vuole l'ok per comprare la punta da 40 milioni, chiede a Gazidis... Gazidis chiede l'ok a Singer, che gli dice di chiedere l'ok a Gerry Calá, che gli dice di chiedere l'ok a suo cuggino in Calabria e via dicendo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi ma uno che già a priori sostiene che non serve investire per vincere non si presenta proprio benissimo. Soprattutto visto che siamo reduci da diverse partenze a parametro zero, speravamo di non perdere facilmente i nostri migliori elementi in scadenza, soprattutto Leao. Questi qui saranno in grado di offrire cifre al rialzo? Perché il Milan adesso ha bisogno di investimenti di un certo tipo, serve la punta di livello, l'ala destra, il centravanti...



sicuramente non sono quelli che vengono a smiliardare con sponsor fake. Ma quel genere di proprietà si conta sulle dita, ovvero sceicchi arabi che non sanno dove sbattere soldi, non era il caso di InvestCorp, che, per quanto mi hanno riferito, ha anche scarse competenze in materia.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

praticamente Elliott è riuscita a fare lo strozzino sia nella trattativa di acquisizione che in quella di vendita...i Raiola della finanza praticamente..


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...



Lo stadio in comunella con quelle melme è un'altra roba che non tollero. Ci avevano fatto annusare lo stadio in proprio, demelmizzato. Difficile ora tornare alla realtà di Berluscaroni e Salah.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2022)

Io la vedo così, se c'è movimento significa che c'è bisogno di risorse fresche, da un certo punto di vista se Elliott trova un compratore che gli paga il Milan 1,3 ma gli permette pure di alleggerire il carico nel momento esatto in cui servono ancora degli investimenti sul mercato è ovvio che accetti senza problemi, ma questo succede dove girano i soldi per cui se Redbird entra nel Milan è per mettere i soldi, non per presenziare allo stadio o far finta di avere un club.
I soldi per il mercato saranno già contati in una parte della somma che verseranno per comprare il Milan, non tutti ovviamente, forse 100 forse 200 mln, infatti il prezzo si è alzato e ad Elliott sta bene rimanere per guadagnare in futuro con lo stadio costruito.
Vediamo se ci becco, normalmente la finanza sportiva se ha dei movimenti è perché arriva il soldo, visto che parliamo di club di calcio una parte deve finire sul mercato, altrimenti chi gestisce il tutto dovrà sperare che nell'area tecnica facciano ancora miracoli o che non vadano a chiedergli nulla per poter rinnovare il contratto e rimanere, ma quello si chiama ridimensionamento tecnico in cui la proprietà non è da scudetto mentre la rosa sì (finché regge).
Maldini ama il Milan ma poi c'è anche l'ambizione e la serietà, ci vuole veramente coraggio a non voler spendere soldi veri in questa sessione di mercato e dopo questi 2 anni al top in Italia (con una febbre rossonera mai vista negli ultimi 20 anni).


----------



## Gas (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Un fondo, Redbird, entra in una trattativa e in meno di un mese chiude l'affare senza fare due diligence e mantenendo tutta la struttura societaria preesistente. Ma vi sembra una cosa normale?



I giornalisti hanno sbagliato tutto.
La VERA trattativa era quella con Redbird, sono gli arabi che sono sono stati usati per alzare l'offerta degli Americani a quanto pare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sicuramente non sono quelli che vengono a smiliardare con sponsor fake. Ma quel genere di proprietà si conta sulle dita, ovvero sceicchi arabi che non sanno dove sbattere soldi, non era il caso di InvestCorp, che, per quanto mi hanno riferito, ha anche scarse competenze in materia.


Sí ma tra smiliardare, investire per crescere e attendere passivamente l'avvio del progetto stadio ci sono diversi ordini di grandezza di differenza. Io non dico smiliardare, ma una crescita è necessaria. Siamo d'accordo che col taglio dei costi abbiamo finito? No perché non vorrei che si raschiasse ancora in fondo al barile. Dopo di che qualche sponsor mi auguro arrivi, purtroppo quello significa investire al giorno d'oggi, altrimenti per quello che mi riguarda fanno meglio a restare dove sono e a continuare il progetto col Tolosa.


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Un fondo, Redbird, entra in una trattativa e in meno di un mese chiude l'affare senza fare due diligence e mantenendo tutta la struttura societaria preesistente. Ma vi sembra una cosa normale?


Che vuol dire senza fare due diligence? Solo perchè non lo hanno scritto sul giornale vuol dire che non l'hanno fatta?
E' evidente che l'hanno fatta, si fa sempre la due diligence. E' anche possibile che il dossier sia stato già preparato da Elliot con consulenti terzi e imparziali (solitamente anche le società che vogliono vendere si preparano questa attività in anticipo proprio per accelerare i tempi in caso di cessione).


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A gennaio 2021 eravamo primi in classifica. Budget di mercato: 0. Poi i dirigenti della parte sportiva hanno pescato Tomori(e siam tutti contentissimi di averlo), ma l’anno scorso abbiamo seriamente rischiato di restare fuori dalla CL grazie al progetto euro zero della proprietà. E non si può pretendere che Maldini e Massara prendano sempre i Tomori a cifre in linea col progetto euro zero(infatti molti innesti li hanno cannati, come inevitabile che fosse).
> In estate giusto i soldi guadagnati dalla qualificazione in CL, ottenuta nonostante il progetto euro zero, per i riscatti e sostituire il portiere.
> A gennaio 2022 eravamo primi in classifica. Budget di mercato: 4 milioni.
> 
> ...



_Sono sostanzialmente d' accordo con te. Anche io vorrei un proprietario che faccia investimenti pesanti in giocatori che altrimenti non possiamo permetterci ma è Investcorp questo tipo di proprietà? Un fondo che voleva acquistare( si dice eh, la prendo con le pinze) il Milan caricando la società di debiti non mi pare l' opzione migliore. E se non sono riusciti a prendersi il Milan dopo mesi di trattative vuol dire che, mia opinione, non avevano o non volevano destinare sufficienti risorse allo scopo.
A me Eliott non mi garba e non mi piace nemmeno redbird ma se siamo a questo punto dobbiamo sperare che MM&M realizzino altri capolavori come Tomori,potendo contare su risorse aggiuntive. _


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Ala destra : Bernardeschi.
Trequartista : Mkhitaryan
Attaccanti : Origi e Belotti
Centrocampista : Vecino
Terzino : De Sciglio
Difensore : Patrick
Portiere : Pegolo

Tutti a parametri 0 per non intaccare la liquidità del Milan,proprio come vogliono i nostri nuovi padroni  

_"Non mi aspetto niente ma sono già deluso"_


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> _Sono sostanzialmente d' accordo con te. Anche io vorrei un proprietario che faccia investimenti pesanti in giocatori che altrimenti non possiamo permetterci ma è Investcorp questo tipo di proprietà? Un fondo che voleva acquistare( si dice eh, la prendo con le pinze) il Milan caricando la società di debiti non mi pare l' opzione migliore. E se non sono riusciti a prendersi il Milan dopo mesi di trattative vuol dire che, mia opinione, non avevano o non volevano destinare sufficienti risorse allo scopo.
> A me Eliott non mi garba e non mi piace nemmeno redbird ma se siamo a questo punto dobbiamo sperare che MM&M realizzino altri capolavori come Tomori,potendo contare su risorse aggiuntive. _


Da quel che si dice ultimamente, invece, sembra proprio sia saltata perchè Investcorp non voleva accollarsi Elliot + Bonus per chissà quanti anni. E non gli do nemmeno tutti i torti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ala destra : Bernardeschi.
> Trequartista : Mkhitaryan
> Attaccanti : Origi e Belotti
> Centrocampista : Vecino
> ...


Un bello Strootman ce lo aggiungerei.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma tra smiliardare, investire per crescere e attendere passivamente l'avvio del progetto stadio ci sono diversi ordini di grandezza di differenza. Io non dico smiliardare, ma una crescita è necessaria. Siamo d'accordo che col taglio dei costi abbiamo finito? No perché non vorrei che si raschiasse ancora in fondo al barile. Dopo di che qualche sponsor mi auguro arrivi, purtroppo quello significa investire al giorno d'oggi, altrimenti per quello che mi riguarda fanno meglio a restare dove sono e a continuare il progetto col Tolosa.


lo sponsor ce lo dovremo guadagnare sul campo, hanno 4 società in croce nel loro catalogo


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Da quel che si dice ultimamente, invece, sembra proprio sia saltata perchè Investcorp non voleva accollarsi Elliot + Bonus per chissà quanti anni. E non gli do nemmeno tutti i torti.


C'è sempre qualcuno che ipervaluta il Milan,o fa richieste fuori da ogni logica...a pensar male...

Ah Scaroni rimane.Pare abbia fatto da padrino alla cresima della figlia di Gerry Cardinale.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Da quel che si dice ultimamente, invece, sembra proprio sia saltata perchè Investcorp non voleva accollarsi Elliot + Bonus per chissà quanti anni. E non gli do nemmeno tutti i torti.


Bè, può essere. Non lo sappiamo ad oggi e forse non sapremo mai come sono andate le cose realmente. Possiamo solo sperare che il progetto tecnico continui con maggiore liquidità a questo punto. Una squadra come il Milan, nell' eventualità positiva che potrebbe realizzirsi domenica, non può presentarsi in Champions per il secondo anno di fila senza speranze di competere realmente per la vittoria finale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma tra smiliardare, investire per crescere e attendere passivamente l'avvio del progetto stadio ci sono diversi ordini di grandezza di differenza. Io non dico smiliardare, ma una crescita è necessaria. Siamo d'accordo che col taglio dei costi abbiamo finito? No perché non vorrei che si raschiasse ancora in fondo al barile. Dopo di che qualche sponsor mi auguro arrivi, purtroppo quello significa investire al giorno d'oggi, altrimenti per quello che mi riguarda fanno meglio a restare dove sono e a continuare il progetto col Tolosa.


Non so su cosa si basa questa constatazione. 
1. già il fatto che Elliot rimane fortemente impegnato come azionista di minoranza e finanziatore di RedBird è sinonimo di garanzia del progetto e delle intenzioni perché tutto sono tranne che sprovveduti quando si tratta di soldoni. 
2. gli arabi ci avrebbero preso con una operazione di LBO e pronti via sbattuto in bilancio 500m di debiti. Costo interessi pari a 2-3 ottimi innesti di giovani come costo annuale. 
3. conferme da amici che lavorano in private equity. Gli arabi sono una pallottola schivata


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Questi comprano il Milan e come prima cosa confermano Scaroni presidente. Not bad.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> C'è sempre qualcuno che ipervaluta il Milan,o fa richieste fuori da ogni logica...a pensar male...
> 
> Ah Scaroni rimane.Pare abbia fatto da padrino alla cresima della figlia di Gerry Cardinale.


Che poi pensandoci, 500mln di euro di bonus. Boh a me sembra un'esagerazione. Mi puzza tutto.
Arrivando in tutto a 1.8mld vuol dire che ci dovranno vendere poi a una cifra clamorosa. Per valere certe cifre, in Italia, l'unico modo è vincere Champions a nastro...e francamente la vedo difficilissima. Considerato poi che larga parte di tutto dipende dallo stadio stiamo proprio freschi...


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dando per assodata la cessione, cosa che io ancora non faccio, e tenendomi per ora fuori da ogni giudizio su Redbird e le loro intenzioni, mi chiedo come facciano a dire già queste cose.
> 
> Mi pare terrorismo mediatico. Ora... che i nostri dirigenti abbiano dato qualche informazione ai giornali, a poche ore da una sfida scudetto, è totalmente inverosimile. Che siano filtrate notizie da Elliott o Redbird figuriamoci... Queste sono congetture e supposizioni secondo me, niente piu.


Diversi giornalisti hanno rivelato che le notizie arrivano dalle banche coinvolte


----------



## Zenos (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi pensandoci, 500mln di euro di bonus. Boh a me sembra un'esagerazione. Mi puzza tutto.
> Arrivando in tutto a 1.8mld vuol dire che ci dovranno vendere poi a una cifra clamorosa. Per valere certe cifre, in Italia, l'unico modo è vincere Champions a nastro...e francamente la vedo difficilissima. Considerato poi che larga parte di tutto dipende dallo stadio stiamo proprio freschi...


Qualcosa effettivamente non torna nei numeri...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sí ma tra smiliardare, investire per crescere e attendere passivamente l'avvio del progetto stadio ci sono diversi ordini di grandezza di differenza. Io non dico smiliardare, ma una crescita è necessaria. Siamo d'accordo che col taglio dei costi abbiamo finito? No perché non vorrei che si raschiasse ancora in fondo al barile. Dopo di che qualche sponsor mi auguro arrivi, purtroppo quello significa investire al giorno d'oggi, altrimenti per quello che mi riguarda fanno meglio a restare dove sono e a continuare il progetto col Tolosa.


Ormai pare che appena dici "A" spuntano subito quelli che "eeeeh ma tu vuoi smiliardare come PSG e City!!"

No. Io voglio un cacchio di attaccante SERIO, un ala destra SERIA, un trequartista SERIO.

Pare che le opzioni siano solo smilardare o raccattare Messias in spiaggia il 31 Agosto. In mezzo non c'è nulla.


----------



## David Gilmour (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Un bello Strootman ce lo aggiungerei.


Un Baselli nel pacchetto non lo mettiamo?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so su cosa si basa questa constatazione.
> 1. già il fatto che Elliot rimane fortemente impegnato come azionista di minoranza e finanziatore di RedBird è sinonimo di garanzia del progetto e delle intenzioni perché tutto sono tranne che sprovveduti quando si tratta di soldoni.
> 2. gli arabi ci avrebbero preso con una operazione di LBO e pronti via sbattuto in bilancio 500m di debiti. Costo interessi pari a 2-3 ottimi innesti di giovani come costo annuale.
> 3.* conferme da amici che lavorano in private equity. Gli arabi sono una pallottola schivata*


Questa, sono onesto, è l'unica cosa letta che mi tira un po su. Chiaramente non so quanto credito dare ai tuoi amici, ma sicuramente ne sanno più di me.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> lo sponsor ce lo dovremo guadagnare sul campo, hanno 4 società in croce nel loro catalogo


Mi aspetto un main sponsor tipo "Be a fan of Toulouse FC".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto un main sponsor tipo "Be a fan of Toulouse FC".


La lega di fantasy cricket ho sentito che ci riconoscerà 50mln l'anno


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che poi pensandoci, 500mln di euro di bonus. Boh a me sembra un'esagerazione. Mi puzza tutto.
> Arrivando in tutto a 1.8mld vuol dire che ci dovranno vendere poi a una cifra clamorosa. Per valere certe cifre, in Italia, l'unico modo è vincere Champions a nastro...e francamente la vedo difficilissima. Considerato poi che larga parte di tutto dipende dallo stadio stiamo proprio freschi...


I 500 sono se viene fatto lo stadio.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questa, sono onesto, è l'unica cosa letta che mi tira un po su. Chiaramente non so quanto credito dare ai tuoi amici, ma sicuramente ne sanno più di me.


Ora oltre il Lille avremo anche il Tolosa come succursale


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...



Comunque come già detto quando ci ridevamo su, mi immagino Jerry con la parlata alla Joe Pesci


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2022)

Ci chiameremo i Milan Cardinals, come gli Arizona Cardinals di football o i St.Louis Cardinals di baseball?
In effetti entrambi i loghi sono rosso e neri.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> I 500 sono se viene fatto lo stadio.


Non mi torna comunque..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...



Non esprimo giudizi ora. Dico solo speriamo bene.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque come già detto quando ci ridevamo su, mi immagino Jerry con la parlata alla Joe Pesci


sempre se metterà mai piede a milanello


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> I 500 sono se viene fatto lo stadio.


Non ho capito… Se si fa la Stadio devono mettere 600 milioni per fare lo stadio più dare 500 milioni?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito… Se si fa la Stadio devono mettere 600 milioni per fare lo stadio più dare 500 milioni?


Si non vedo perchè devono pagare lo stadio e in più sborsarne 500 a random a Elliott...


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ormai pare che appena dici "A" spuntano subito quelli che "eeeeh ma tu vuoi smiliardare come PSG e City!!"
> 
> No. Io voglio un cacchio di attaccante SERIO, un ala destra SERIA, un trequartista SERIO.
> 
> Pare che le opzioni siano solo smilardare o raccattare Messias in spiaggia il 31 Agosto. In mezzo non c'è nulla.


Concordo.
Aggiungo solo che io ho partecipato a tutti i festeggiamenti dai primi anni ‘90 per i vari trofei alzati e tifosi nostri tristi perché avevamo vinto smiliardando sono abbastanza sicuro di non averne mai visti.
Oggi non è realistico immaginare una proprietà che smiliardi, ma ormai sembra diventato un crimine che un tifoso sogni una proprietà ricca che lo faccia. Boh.


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Maggio 2022)

Non so se essere contento di Redbird ma il fatto che Elliott resti come azionista mi tranquillizza. Di sicuro sono contento di aver schivato gli arabi


----------



## alexxx19 (20 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Aggiungo solo che io ho partecipato a tutti i festeggiamenti dai primi anni ‘90 per i vari trofei alzati e tifosi nostri tristi perché avevamo vinto smiliardando sono abbastanza sicuro di non averne mai visti.
> Oggi non è realistico immaginare una proprietà che smiliardi, ma ormai sembra diventato un crimine che un tifoso sogni una proprietà ricca che lo faccia. Boh.



boh sarà anche che gli anni 90 erano un' altra epoca e non mi infastidiva leggere certe cifre per acquisti/cessioni/ingaggi

forse anche perchè i calciatori allora era ancora personaggi abbastanza seri

ora quando leggo di certe cifre a certi personaggi, mi scende altro che sangue al naso...poi in un periodo storico piuttosto difficile come questo


----------



## uolfetto (20 Maggio 2022)

Sarò il solo ma a me a due giorni da una partita di una discreta importanza non me ne frega una mazza di questa roba. Non potevano aspettare una decina di giorni e dico pure per il gruppo squadra e tutto. Boh.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Aggiungo solo che io ho partecipato a tutti i festeggiamenti dai primi anni ‘90 per i vari trofei alzati e tifosi nostri tristi perché avevamo vinto smiliardando sono abbastanza sicuro di non averne mai visti.
> Oggi non è realistico immaginare una proprietà che smiliardi, ma ormai sembra diventato un crimine che un tifoso sogni una proprietà ricca che lo faccia. Boh.


Che poi qua nessuno si sogna gli smiliardamenti. Si sta solo chiedendo qualcosa che dovrebbe essere nella normale crescita della squadra, tappare buchi che sono palesi da mesi (o da anni, come l'ala dx).

Però ehi, "vuoi smiliardare come il PSG!!!!" o la versione """"simpatica"""" "l'anno prossimo retrocediamo". Boh.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito… Se si fa la Stadio devono mettere 600 milioni per fare lo stadio più dare 500 milioni?


No secondo me hanno stabilito che il valore del Milan oggi è di 1,3 miliardi se fanno lo stadio entro un tot di tempo il valore diventa 1,8 miliardi


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

Si ok pure io speravo in investcorp però testa a domenica


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No secondo me hanno stabilito che il valore del Milan oggi è di 1,3 miliardi e fanno lo stadio entro un tot di tempo il valore diventa 1,8 miliardi


Io non avrei mai accettato una condizione del genere onestamente. Mi pare una cavolata


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho capito… Se si fa la Stadio devono mettere 600 milioni per fare lo stadio più dare 500 milioni?


Gli sciacalli vendono oggi ma si tutelano sul prezzo di domani.
Un grazie sentito all'apostolo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che poi qua nessuno si sogna gli smiliardamenti. Si sta solo chiedendo qualcosa che dovrebbe essere nella normale crescita della squadra, tappare buchi che sono palesi da mesi (o da anni, come l'ala dx).
> 
> Però ehi, "vuoi smiliardare come il PSG!!!!" o la versione """"simpatica"""" "l'hanno prossimo retrocediamo". Boh.


Eh infatti la si butta subito in caciara e non si conclude niente. Io ho chiesto se questi di Redbird investiranno e mi è stata data una non risposta. Se bisogna continuare come con Elliott, resto con Elliott. Tra l'altro voglio fare notare un aspetto fattuale: da quando sono arrivati al Tolosa hanno venduto tutti i loro talenti. Konè, Adli, Antiste sono stati venduti subito senza troppi patemi. Se tanto mi dà tanto, dobbiamo salutare Leao? Non so...


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io non avrei mai accettato una condizione del genere onestamente. Mi pare una cavolata


Dipende....nel costo ci sono anche le quote che x adesso si tiene Elliot...si può ipotizzare che sul 1,3 miliardi di adesso Redbird paghi 600milioni, per 350 compra quote facendosi prestare i soldi da Elliot, e quote per 350milioni rimangono in capo ad Elliot. Se viene autorizzato il progetto stadio entro tipo un anno il valore del Milan diventerà 1,8 milardi. Redbird può anche non sborsare nulla ed al posto di avere il 75% ed il 25% Elliot avrà il 51% del valore del Milan ed Elliot il 49%. Se vuole salire deve pagare Elliot.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh infatti la si butta subito in caciara e non si conclude niente. Io ho chiesto se questi di Redbird investiranno e mi è stata data una non risposta. Se bisogna continuare come con Elliott, resto con Elliott. Tra l'altro voglio fare notare un aspetto fattuale: da quando sono arrivati al Tolosa hanno venduto tutti i loro talenti. Konè, Adli, Antiste sono stati venduti subito senza troppi patemi. Se tanto mi dà tanto, *dobbiamo salutare Leao? *Non so...


Dipende, se resta quel ridicolo tetto dei 4 milioni, si.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io non avrei mai accettato una condizione del genere onestamente. Mi pare una cavolata


Per chi vende una genialata.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh infatti la si butta subito in caciara e non si conclude niente. Io ho chiesto se questi di Redbird investiranno e mi è stata data una non risposta. Se bisogna continuare come con Elliott, resto con Elliott. Tra l'altro voglio fare notare un aspetto fattuale: da quando sono arrivati al Tolosa hanno venduto tutti i loro talenti. Konè, Adli, Antiste sono stati venduti subito senza troppi patemi. Se tanto mi dà tanto, dobbiamo salutare Leao? Non so...


La linea e gestione sportiva rimarrà quella con qualche soldo in più (quindi giovani di prospettiva e non campioni affermati). L'anno scorso per Tomori, Tonali e Miagnan hanno speso 70 milioni + altri 4/5 acquisti/prestiti. E' ipotizzabile che questo mercato, senza cessioni, si spenda 100milioni per 3/4 acquisti + 2/3 acquisti/prestiti minori.
Su Leao il problema non è tanto se lo dobbiamo salutare, ma nel caso a quanto lo salutiamo (spero non meno di 80 milioni) e che l'incasso dell'eventuale vendita sia tutto, e ripeto tutto, investito nella squadra.


----------



## mabadi (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


"Si chiude la prossima settimana" ricordo la stessa tempistica indicata per Investcorp 
Ora spunterà un fondo russo, capitanato da Zelensky e Putin


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Quindi cambia semplicemente il nome del fondo societario: invece che Elliott si chiamerà Redbird. Come Bee-rlusconi in sostanza (ops...). In pratica il Milan viene ceduto realmente ogni due cessioni fittizie: Berlusconi (Bee) -> Elliott (Redbird) -> ?
Il nome é senz'altro più adatto di IDDIOTT: a forza di metterlo nel didietro a noi tifosi, verrà il redbird a sti ameriCani...


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Gira su Twitter un video di questo Jerry Cardinale che fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Dice: Non credo mi vedrete mai comprare una grande squadra tipo Chelsea o Tottenham" "Cerchiamo squadre nel range 6-11" "Obiettivo salvezza tranquilla" "focus su settore giovanile, multiproprietà (stile Red Bull) e algoritmi" "è un business, avere un certo cash flow è priorità".


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2022)

E comunque l ho scritto una settimana fa che Investcorp si sarebbe ritirata causa quota che Elliott voleva detenere: una follia. Non si investe certo un miliardo e passa di euro per REGALARE il 10-15% o quel che sia, ad un fondo di rabbini pezzenti che fanno già plusvalenza sulla vendita. Chi poteva cascarci? Gli ameriCani? Certo come no, continuate a credere alle favole ...BENVENUTO ELLIOTT


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Quindi cambia semplicemente il nome del fondo societario: invece che Elliott si chiamerà Redbird. Come Bee-rlusconi in sostanza (ops...). In pratica il Milan viene ceduto realmente ogni due cessioni fittizie: Berlusconi (Bee) -> Elliott (Redbird) -> ?
> Il nome é senz'altro più adatto di IDDIOTT: a forza di metterlo nel didietro a noi tifosi, verrà il redbird a sti ameriCani...


Raga, con tutta la pazienza del mondo, ma a chi avrebbero preso in giro? Cioè giravamo con i cadaveri, siamo un passo da qualcosa, però non spendendo 200 mln a sessione ci pigliano per il deretano. Avrebbero potuto fare meglio però il bilancio SPORTIVO non credo sia negativo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Maggio 2022)

Sono soddisfatto.
Benvenuti RedBird!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so su cosa si basa questa constatazione.
> 1. già il fatto che Elliot rimane fortemente impegnato come azionista di minoranza e finanziatore di RedBird è sinonimo di garanzia del progetto e delle intenzioni perché tutto sono tranne che sprovveduti quando si tratta di soldoni.
> 2. gli arabi ci avrebbero preso con una operazione di LBO e pronti via sbattuto in bilancio 500m di debiti. Costo interessi pari a 2-3 ottimi innesti di giovani come costo annuale.
> 3. conferme da amici che lavorano in private equity. Gli arabi sono una pallottola schivata


Noi non sappiamo cosa avrebbe fatto Investcorp, ma certamente aveva disponibilità superiori rispetto a Redbird…
La visione di questo Cardinale sono statistiche, spese striminzite, braccino corto, pochi investimenti. Si sono presentati a Tolosa e hanno venduto i tre loro pezzi pregiati nel giro di pochi mesi: Konè, Adli e Antiste.
Poi ripeto a me da tifoso interessa che arrivi una proprietà seria che agevoli la crescita del club, spendendo il giusto, ma permettendo a Maldini e Massara un maggior margine di manovra sugli acquisti, tenendo magari gli elementi imprescindibili. Uno tra questi è certamente Leao, a oggi con questi qui una cessione del portoghese nel giro di pochi mesi è altamente probabile considerando quello che stanno facendo col Tolosa.


----------



## Nomaduk (20 Maggio 2022)

dunque

maignan(se non arrivano 70 milioni)
kalulu tomori botman theo(se non arrivano 70 milioni)
tonali - sanches
x(adli)
x origi x(rebic)


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Raga, con tutta la pazienza del mondo, ma a chi avrebbero preso in giro? Cioè giravamo con i cadaveri, siamo un passo da qualcosa, però non spendendo 200 mln a sessione ci pigliano per il deretano. Avrebbero potuto fare meglio però il bilancio SPORTIVO non credo sia negativo.


Io sono d'accordo con te. Quello che non reggo é il voler far passare tutto per programmazione e lungimiranza, non so se capisci cosa intendo. Il titolo, SE arriverà, sarà per una serie di circostanze che esulano tutte dai meriti che volete per forza attribuire a qualcuno. Se quel qualcuno deve per forza esistere, allora sono Maldini, Massara e Pioli: FINE. Costretti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi... Gli unici 3 individui esistenti nella società che si interessano della parte sportiva. Cosa avrebbe fatto Elliott? Siete seri? Ha ereditato come pegno di un finanziamento il Milan e non ci hanno rimesso una lira


----------



## Marilson (20 Maggio 2022)

Spero questa sia l'unica delusione della settimana


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dipende....nel costo ci sono anche le quote che x adesso si tiene Elliot...si può ipotizzare che sul 1,3 miliardi di adesso Redbird paghi 600milioni, per 350 compra quote facendosi prestare i soldi da Elliot, e quote per 350milioni rimangono in capo ad Elliot. Se viene autorizzato il progetto stadio entro tipo un anno il valore del Milan diventerà 1,8 milardi. Redbird può anche non sborsare nulla ed al posto di avere il 75% ed il 25% Elliot avrà il 51% del valore del Milan ed Elliot il 49%. Se vuole salire deve pagare Elliot.


I 500 milioni penso siano legati alla valorizzazione patrimoniale, commerciale e al valore della futura rivendita. Lo stadio è una delle componenti non l'unica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ci chiameremo i Milan Cardinals, come gli Arizona Cardinals di football o i St.Louis Cardinals di baseball?
> In effetti entrambi i loghi sono rosso e neri.



Sto vomitando i pasti di tre giorni...


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Maggio 2022)

Ho l'idea che Elliott e RedBird abbiano intenzione di vivacchiare facendo pareggio di bilancio fino alla messa in pista del nuovo stadio, quando la società con i nuovi introiti e asset potrà esser venduta al doppio.
Non ce li vedo perdere 100 milioni ogni anno da qui ai prossimi 5 (-500) ergo cambia nulla rispetto alla gestione attuale.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noi non sappiamo cosa avrebbe fatto Investcorp, ma certamente aveva disponibilità superiori rispetto a Redbird…
> La visione di questo Cardinale sono statistiche, spese striminzite, braccino corto, pochi investimenti. Si sono presentati a Tolosa e hanno venduto i tre loro pezzi pregiati nel giro di pochi mesi: Konè, Adli e Antiste.
> Poi ripeto a me da tifoso interessa che arrivi una proprietà seria che agevoli la crescita del club, spendendo il giusto, ma permettendo a Maldini e Massara un maggior margine di manovra sugli acquisti, tenendo magari gli elementi imprescindibili. Uno tra questi è certamente Leao, a oggi con questi qui una cessione del portoghese nel giro di pochi mesi è altamente probabile considerando quello che stanno facendo col Tolosa.


Tutto passa dall'aumento dei ricavi in ogni caso. Si poteva sognare che un nuovo proprietario lo facesse in modo furbo con sponsor farlocchi, ma esiste anche la possibilità che lo possa fare con le conoscenze e capacità commerciali che magari Elliott non ha o non vuole avere.

Con questo non si sa nulla, mi sembra tutta una discussione basata sul boh.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Maggio 2022)

non mi va di fare processi alle intenzioni, ma francamente le premesse non paiono confortanti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gira su Twitter un video di questo Jerry Cardinale che fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Dice: Non credo mi vedrete mai comprare una grande squadra tipo Chelsea o Tottenham" "Cerchiamo squadre nel range 6-11" "Obiettivo salvezza tranquilla" "focus su settore giovanile, multiproprietà (stile Red Bull) e algoritmi" "è un business, avere un certo cash flow è priorità".



Da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da mettersi le mani nei capelli.


Credimi, quando l'ho ascoltato mi sono sentito male. Mi veniva da piangere


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Maggio 2022)

notizia davvero straziante dopo che avevamo fatto la bocca sugli arabi.
questi sono dei rabbini come elliot e chissà che intrallazzi stanno progettando.
ci useranno come bancomat fino alla costruzione di un cesso di stadio degli gnomi condiviso con le melme e lo stadio una volta fatto poi te lo tieni 50 anni.
terribile a 2 gg dalla partita più importante degli ultimi 11 anni. incredibile.
un incubo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutto passa dall'aumento dei ricavi in ogni caso. Si poteva sognare che un nuovo proprietario lo facesse in modo furbo con sponsor farlocchi, ma esiste anche la possibilità che lo possa fare con le conoscenze e capacità commerciali che magari Elliott non ha o non vuole avere.
> 
> Con questo non si sa nulla, mi sembra tutta una discussione basata sul boh.


La sua filosofia di fare business Cardinale l’ha palesata… penso sia un eufemismo asserire che non sia la proprietà che sognavamo.


----------



## danjr (20 Maggio 2022)

Chissenefrega, possono vendere anche a topo gigio, conta solo fare almeno un punto domenica


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La sua filosofia di fare business Cardinale l’ha palesata… penso sia un eufemismo asserire che non sia la proprietà che sognavamo.


Vedremo. Mi sembrano conclusioni molto azzardate e superficiali basate su un'intervista relativa al Tolosa.
Io non mi sbilancio per ora, anche perché sono distratto da un'altra cosa che succede domenica pomeriggio...


----------



## jacky (20 Maggio 2022)

Insomma tutto molto chiaro... gli interessano i nostri soldi e basta


----------



## Prealpi (20 Maggio 2022)

Scusate ragazzi, ma ad ora sono soltanto illazioni basate sul nulla, perché non c'è una sola dichiarazione programmatica a suffragio di nessuna tesi,bisogna solo aspettare


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La linea e gestione sportiva rimarrà quella con qualche soldo in più (quindi giovani di prospettiva e non campioni affermati). L'anno scorso per Tomori, Tonali e Miagnan hanno speso 70 milioni + altri 4/5 acquisti/prestiti. E' ipotizzabile che questo mercato, senza cessioni, si spenda 100milioni per 3/4 acquisti + 2/3 acquisti/prestiti minori.
> Su Leao il problema non è tanto se lo dobbiamo salutare, ma nel caso a quanto lo salutiamo (spero non meno di 80 milioni) e che l'incasso dell'eventuale vendita sia tutto, e ripeto tutto, investito nella squadra.


dico la mia. Finora non abbiamo fatto player trading e penso si continuerà così. Per stabilire quanto si investa nella squadra bisognerà vedere il payroll. Gli incassi anche da vendita dei giocatori vanno a bilancio. A mio avviso dire vendiamo e investiamo ha poco senso se non per il fatto che vendendo liberi spazio nel payroll, e Leao non pesa tantissimo. Da tutto ciò deduco che non venderemo Leao.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Maggio 2022)

Preferivo di poco il Red Ribbon, ma che ci vuoi fare...

Stupefateci.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> dico la mia. Finora non abbiamo fatto player trading e penso si continuerà così. Per stabilire quanto si investa nella squadra bisognerà vedere il payroll. Gli incassi anche da vendita dei giocatori vanno a bilancio. A mio avviso dire vendiamo e investiamo ha poco senso se non per il fatto che vendendo liberi spazio nel payroll, e Leao non pesa tantissimo. Da tutto ciò deduco che non venderemo Leao.


Abbiamo fatto peggio del Player Trading: abbiamo perso giocatori a zero, in alcuni casi sostituendoli con nessuno.


----------



## Solo (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so su cosa si basa questa constatazione.
> 1. già il fatto che Elliot rimane fortemente impegnato come azionista di minoranza e finanziatore di RedBird è sinonimo di garanzia del progetto e delle intenzioni perché tutto sono tranne che sprovveduti quando si tratta di soldoni.
> 2. gli arabi ci avrebbero preso con una operazione di LBO e pronti via sbattuto in bilancio 500m di debiti. Costo interessi pari a 2-3 ottimi innesti di giovani come costo annuale.
> 3. conferme da amici che lavorano in private equity. Gli arabi sono una pallottola schivata


Beh, anche questa operazione temo si configuri come LBO comunque, solo che gli interessi se li pappa Elliot. Vedremo settimana prossima quando se ne saprà di più.


----------



## Shmuk (20 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te. Quello che non reggo é il voler far passare tutto per programmazione e lungimiranza, non so se capisci cosa intendo. Il titolo, SE arriverà, sarà per una serie di circostanze che esulano tutte dai meriti che volete per forza attribuire a qualcuno. Se quel qualcuno deve per forza esistere, allora sono Maldini, Massara e Pioli: FINE. Costretti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi... Gli unici 3 individui esistenti nella società che si interessano della parte sportiva. Cosa avrebbe fatto Elliott? Siete seri? Ha ereditato come pegno di un finanziamento il Milan e non ci hanno rimesso una lira



Elliott ha messo quegli uomini ai loro posti, più Gaz e Moncada, e ce li ha mantenuti, meno Boban. Questo per dire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Io l’unica cosa che so per certo è che nessuno tira fuori 1,3 miliardi a caso per giocare a briscola o a scopone scientifico gestendo il Milan come un semplice Tolosa, avranno dei piani ben precisi in mente che noi non conosciamo.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io l’unica cosa che so per certo è che nessuno tira fuori 1,3 miliardi a caso per giocare a briscola o a scopone scientifico gestendo il Milan come un semplice Tolosa, avranno dei piani ben precisi in mente che noi non conosciamo.


Assolutamente si, dei piani precisissimi: guadagnare il più possibile. Risultati sportivi? Anche no.


----------



## sampapot (20 Maggio 2022)

avei preferito uno stadio tutto nostro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, dei piani precisissimi: guadagnare il più possibile. Risultati sportivi? Anche no.


Non mi intendo di finanza ma se si vogliono ottenere dei guadagni, quantomeno devono rientrare dell’esborso (credo il più alto della storia del calcio italiano), non guadagni nulla impoverendo la squadra con traguardi sportivi ridimensionati.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non mi intendo di finanza ma se si vogliono ottenere dei guadagni, quantomeno devono rientrare dell’esborso (credo il più alto della storia del calcio italiano), non guadagni nulla impoverendo la squadra con traguardi sportivi ridimensionati.


Per me è logico che gli obbiettivi diventino vincere lo scudetto ogni stagione e competere per arrivare in fondo alla Champions.
È così che aumentano i ricavi.
Questo a prescindere che il proprietario sia Redbird o Investcorp. Se vogliono valorizzare il Milan attuale per rivenderlo a oltre 2 miliardi, a questo punto si parla di queste cifre... devono per forza farci crescere ancora e fare il salto di livello decisivo per tornare ad essere un top club a livello internazionale. È un discorso logico.

Però vedo che domina la linea catastrofica per cui boh.


----------



## danjr (20 Maggio 2022)

Dovete stare sul pezzo ragazzi, domenica giochiamo un pezzo di storia


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me è logico che gli obbiettivi diventino vincere lo scudetto ogni stagione e competere per arrivare in fondo alla Champions.
> È così che aumentano i ricavi.
> Questo a prescindere che il proprietario sia Redbird o Investcorp. Se vogliono valorizzare il Milan attuale per rivenderlo a oltre 2 miliardi, a questo punto si parla di queste cifre... devono per forza farci crescere ancora e fare il salto di livello decisivo per tornare ad essere un top club a livello internazionale. È un discorso logico.
> 
> Però vedo che domina la linea catastrofica per cui boh.


Se avessimo dovuto dare ascolto alla "nostra" logica, il Milan non si sarebbe mai dovuto trovare nelle condizioni del post-Berlusconi. Queste sono solo nostre proiezioni mentali.


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se avessimo dovuto dare ascolto alla "nostra" logica, il Milan non si sarebbe mai dovuto trovare nelle condizioni del post-Berlusconi. Queste sono solo nostre proiezioni mentali.


Anche le conclusioni pessimistiche che leggo sono proiezioni mentali.
Come lo erano quelle di settembre quando per la stragrande maggioranza avremmo lottato a malapena per il quarto posto...
Io ragiono logicamente per il momento. Se ci acquistano per 1,3 miliardi, ora che ne fatturano 300 milioni, direi che devono aumentare i ricavi in un modo o in un altro, dunque valorizzare la squadra e come scrivevo competere in champions.

Poi boh staremo a vedere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Dovete stare sul pezzo ragazzi, domenica giochiamo un pezzo di storia


A me interessano più le sorti della mia squadra per i prossimi 10 anni piuttosto che uno scudetto isolato.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Anche le conclusioni pessimistiche che leggo sono proiezioni mentali.*
> Come lo erano quelle di settembre quando per la stragrande maggioranza avremmo lottato a malapena per il quarto posto...
> Io ragiono logicamente per il momento. Se ci acquistano per 1,3 miliardi, ora che ne fatturano 300 milioni, direi che devono aumentare i ricavi in un modo o in un altro, dunque valorizzare la squadra e come scrivevo competere in champions.
> 
> Poi boh staremo a vedere.


No, sono basate sulle dichiarazioni di questo Jerry Cardinale, facilmente rintracciabili sul web.


----------



## Raryof (20 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io l’unica cosa che so per certo è che nessuno tira fuori 1,3 miliardi a caso per giocare a briscola o a scopone scientifico gestendo il Milan come un semplice Tolosa, avranno dei piani ben precisi in mente che noi non conosciamo.


Beh il Milan ormai ha raggiunto il pareggio di bilancio, la pulizia dei conti è finita, ci sta che non vogliano mettere 1€ in più, € che invece dovranno mettere questi mentre Elliott rimane a fare da cassa, come ai tempi del cinese fake.
I soldi questi li dovranno mettere e tanti, 200-300 mln in 3 anni, per poi mantenere la competitività con la base di giocatori creata, sono cifre abbordabili se pensiamo che la Juve spende tranquillamente 80 mln per un giocatore e noi invece sono diverse sessioni di mercato che spendiamo 0, questo è piuttosto fisiologico.
Ci sono circa 100 mln in cassa, da spendere, gli basterebbe metterne 50 subito e 100 l'anno prossimo per adempiere al loro dovere, poi sia chiaro, non è detto che dopo aver speso questi 300 mln saremo al livello delle big big che però col tempo finiranno il loro ciclo vincente, ma potremo arrivare a giocarcela senza problemi semplicemente perché più affamati, una volta raggiunto un certo status certe cifre verranno spese perché il fatturato dirà di sì.


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Questi sono "peggio" economicamente di Elliott.
Speriamo di vincere questo scudo perchè l'anno prossimo si torna a piangere


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No, sono basate sulle dichiarazioni di questo Jerry Cardinale, facilmente rintracciabili sul web.


Dove parlava del Tolosa pero


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Dove parlava del Tolosa pero


No, parlava della vision di Redbird


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque sto Gerry Cardinale sono 30 anni che lavora nell' industria dello sport, 25 anni come Partner di Goldman Sachs e 5 anni come investitore. Non mi sembra l'ultimo arrivato. Io non mi esprimo, non ho la sfera di cristallo, ma le competenze nel mondo moderno sono importantissimo, se le hai poi attrai anche i capitali e gli investimenti che è quello a cui punta RedBird (attrarre nuovi soci/invstitori, aumentare le valutazioni della società). Ho appena visto una interessante intervista a Bloomberg dove parla a 360 gradi del mondo dello sport americano, dalla tecnologia, ai "contents", all'evoluzione dell'intrattenimento nello sport ecc..interessante.


Esatto, un esperto di sport e leghe americane, che con lo sport europeo è in particolare col calcio non c'entrano nulla.. Parliamo di gente che ama gli sport col tempo effettivo così hanno le pause per andare a comprarsi gli hot dog..
Pensare che soggetti simili abbiano interesse al lato sportivo del gioco è pura utopia..
Ci salvi Maldini ma con i due spiccioli di questi morti di fame hai voglia.. I miracoli una volta riescono..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Mi sembrano conclusioni molto azzardate e superficiali basate su un'intervista relativa al Tolosa.
> Io non mi sbilancio per ora, anche perché sono distratto da un'altra cosa che succede domenica pomeriggio...


Io non concludo nulla, ho solo affermato che non sia idilliaca a livello di investimenti la politica di Redbird, è tangibile e fattuale la cosa visti i loro precedenti. Basta vedere il Tolosa...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche le conclusioni pessimistiche che leggo sono proiezioni mentali.
> Come lo erano quelle di settembre quando per la stragrande maggioranza avremmo lottato a malapena per il quarto posto...
> Io ragiono logicamente per il momento. Se ci acquistano per 1,3 miliardi, ora che ne fatturano 300 milioni, direi che devono aumentare i ricavi in un modo o in un altro, dunque valorizzare la squadra e come scrivevo competere in champions.
> 
> Poi boh staremo a vedere.


Pensa l’utente che hai quotato riteneva la Roma superiore e ottimo il mercato dell’Inter. Ergo…


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> No, sono basate sulle dichiarazioni di questo Jerry Cardinale, facilmente rintracciabili sul web.


Visto anch'io il video. Abbastanza raggelante.


----------



## Bataille (20 Maggio 2022)

Non sia mai che domenica il tifo organizzato — dopo l'auspicata, ma ancora tutta da scrivere vittoria dello scudetto — lanci un messaggio chiaro a Elliott e chiunque abbia velleità di acquisto del nostro club.

Non siamo il Leicester. L'eventuale vittoria dello scudetto non è e non dovrà essere un exploit o un'eccezione. I tifosi vogliono e meritano un salto di qualità, un salto definitivo nelle ambizioni. Una restaurazione di uno stato precedente che è un ritorno al luogo che ci spetta, al nostro luogo naturale. 

Che non si accettino opzioni al ribasso. Per il Milan deve esserci solo una strada.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Visto anch'io il video. Abbastanza raggelante.


Credimi, mi veniva da piangere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> *Per me è logico che gli obbiettivi diventino vincere lo scudetto ogni stagione e competere per arrivare in fondo alla Champions.
> È così che aumentano i ricavi.*
> Questo a prescindere che il proprietario sia Redbird o Investcorp. Se vogliono valorizzare il Milan attuale per rivenderlo a oltre 2 miliardi, a questo punto si parla di queste cifre... devono per forza farci crescere ancora e fare il salto di livello decisivo per tornare ad essere un top club a livello internazionale. È un discorso logico.
> 
> Però vedo che domina la linea catastrofica per cui boh.



Considerato il livello bassissimo della serie A e l'ultimo mercato a 0€ di gennaio (più il mercato d'agosto,terminato raccattando Messias sulla spiaggia),per me l'obiettivo rimarrà sempre quello di arrivare tra le prime 4,altro che ambire a vincere lo scudetto...
Soprattutto dopo le parole di questo Cardinale o come minca si chiama.

Ho paura che l'eventuale scudetto (  ) raggiunto spendendo il meno possibile (e comunque spendendo molto meno delle altre candidate ala vittoria finale),dia forza alla teoria di questi pazzi di fare mercato con i fichi secchi.

Così facendo non riusciremo a fare quello step in più (che tutti auspichiamo) che ci consentirebbe di essere ogni anno in lotta per lo scudetto.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Bah, io dico solo una cosa: giudichiamoli dai fatti e non dalle dichiarazioni o dai si dice. Redbird è un fondo che si appresta a versare 1.300 milioni a Eliott per una squadra quasi senza valore patrimoniale. Se non investe sul piano sportivo non credo proprio otterrà un surplus economico dall' acquisto del Milan, a meno che non ci siano altri modi di guadagnarci senza vittorie e prestigio.


----------



## danjr (20 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me interessano più le sorti della mia squadra per i prossimi 10 anni piuttosto che uno scudetto isolato.


no, sembra che la gente goda di più nello sperare (nello sperare!) che arrivino tutti i campioni del mondo piuttosto che vincere realmente. Elliot con tutti i suoi limiti ci ha portato ad una partita dallo scudetto in pochi anni.


----------



## Milo (20 Maggio 2022)

M’e bastato leggere che si torna allo stadio condiviso che mi sono cascate le…


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bah, io dico solo una cosa: giudichiamoli dai fatti e non dalle dichiarazioni o dai si dice. Redbird è un fondo che si appresta a versare 1.300 milioni a Eliott per una squadra quasi senza valore patrimoniale. Se non investe sul piano sportivo non credo proprio otterrà un surplus economico dall' acquisto del Milan, a meno che non ci siano altri modi di guadagnarci senza vittorie e prestigio.


Guarda il video che gira su Twitter, questo Cardinale è stato chiaro. L'obbiettivo di Redbird è quello di prendere squadre di media importanza e ottenere cash flow. Come lo fai? Semplice: player trading con quel cacchio di moneyball.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (20 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi vedo troppo pessimismo, aspettiamo prima di dare giudizi, tanto se l’operazione si chiude in 15 gg in questa sessione di mercato si vedrà subito in che mani saremo! Concentriamoci su Domenica io sono già in ritiro mentalmente! Forza Milan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pensa l’utente che hai quotato riteneva la Roma superiore e ottimo il mercato dell’Inter. Ergo…


E quindi? Il Milan non partiva coi favori del pronostico a inizio stagione oppure i bookmakers non capiscono nulla. Nell'arco di una stagione possono succedere tante cose, come l'esplosione di uno o due giocatori come è successo da noi. Ma a priori nulla è prevedibile con assoluta certezza. Si diceva che il Milan era nel gruppone per poter ambire al quarto posto e con un po' di fortuna forse si poteva anche lottare per qualcosa di più importante. Ma trovami un messaggio dove qualcuno qui del forum dice che avrebbe puntato a inizio stagione per la vittoria del Milan... Non ci sta, anche se leggo tromboni che sostengono il contrario adesso.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2022)

Ho appena visto le dichiarazioni di Pellegatti, già allineato con la politica spese concitate della società con il Tolosa. Con la promozione raggiunta dopo 2 anni come da roadmap.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vedo troppo pessimismo, aspettiamo prima di dare giudizi, tanto se l’operazione si chiude in 15 gg in questa sessione di mercato si vedrà subito in che mani saremo! Concentriamoci su Domenica io sono già in ritiro mentalmente! Forza Milan.


Hai ragione ma questa cosa mi ha smontato, non posso farci nulla. Vinciamo lo scudetto adesso ma poi? Un salto nel vuoto.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gira su Twitter un video di questo Jerry Cardinale che fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Dice: Non credo mi vedrete mai comprare una grande squadra tipo Chelsea o Tottenham" "Cerchiamo squadre nel range 6-11" "Obiettivo salvezza tranquilla" "focus su settore giovanile, multiproprietà (stile Red Bull) e algoritmi" "è un business, avere un certo cash flow è priorità".


a parte che non mi pare essere proprio uno scemo.
mi piacerebbe sapere cosa gli ha fatto cambiare idea.


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda il video che gira su Twitter, questo Cardinale è stato chiaro. L'obbiettivo di Redbird è quello di prendere squadre di media importanza e ottenere cash flow. Come lo fai? Semplice: player trading con quel cacchio di moneyball.


Il problema è non siamo una squadra di media importanza quindi solo quello rende vecchia tale intervista. Anche perché prendendo alla lettera questa dichiarazione Redbird non si sarebbe nemmeno avvicinato al Milan. A meno che te pensi che il Milan sia una squadra di media importanza e quindi avvalori le parole di Cardinale.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> no, sembra che la gente goda di più nello sperare (nello sperare!) che arrivino tutti i campioni del mondo piuttosto che vincere realmente. Elliot con tutti i suoi limiti ci ha portato ad una partita dallo scudetto in pochi anni.


Io intendo dire che mi sta più a cuore questa cessione societaria che potrebbe portare una ventata di ambizione o uno sprofondo nell'abisso per i prossimi 10 anni, piuttosto che vincere uno scudetto isolato come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 23 anni post scudetto di Zaccheroni, in cui tra l'imbarazzante declino dell'era Berlusconi, l'arrivo dei cinesi ed Elliott abbiamo vinto 2 scudetti in 23 anni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> M’e bastato leggere che si torna allo stadio condiviso che mi sono cascate le…



Che pena per una squadra come il Milan costruire un nuovo stadio (che durerà 50-60-70-80 e più anni) e continuare a condividerlo per tutto questo tempo con le melme.
E' veramente ributtante


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le dichiarazioni di Pellegatti, già allineato con la politica spese concitate della società con il Tolosa. Con la promozione raggiunta dopo 2 anni come da roadmap.



Se anche questa trattativa saltasse, e ci comprasse poi Topo Gigio, dopo due giorni farebbe i video indossando le orecchie da topo.


----------



## Goro (20 Maggio 2022)

L'ennesima presa in giro. Non si contano più oramai.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda il video che gira su Twitter, questo Cardinale è stato chiaro. L'obbiettivo di Redbird è quello di prendere squadre di media importanza e ottenere cash flow. Come lo fai? Semplice: player trading con quel cacchio di moneyball.



Io questo Cardinale non lo conosco. Al massimo conosco Claudia CardinaleDi certo so che un conto è prendere il Tolosa facendolo diventare una vetrina per giocatori da vendere in giro per il mondo e un altra è comprare il Milan con quello che gli gira attorno. Se le sue intenzioni sono quelle di farci diventare un Ajax o un Borussia lo vedremo nel giro di pochissimo. Alcuni dei nostri giocatori sono richiesti sul mercato e c'è il rinnovo di Leao sul tavolo. Da lì capiremo molte cose...


----------



## Mika (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma questa cosa mi ha smontato, non posso farci nulla. Vinciamo lo scudetto adesso ma poi? Un salto nel vuoto.


E' lo stesso principio del "Eh ora guadagno 2000 euro al mese ma poi? Se mi licenziano? Se c'è crisi e mi riducono lo stipendio? E se poi mi ammalo e quello che mi sostituisce è meglio di me?" e intanto con queste paranoie non ti godi i 2.000 euro al mese. (ovvero il momento d'oro). Se vinciamo lo scudetto, godiamoci lo scudetto, POI piano piano vediamo durante l'estate cosa verrà fatto, cosa diranno quando si insedieranno. Tra tre giorni c'è una partita che vale qualcosa che da 11 anni (undici anni) ci manca, una di quelle cose che ti fa scendere in piazza a festeggiare e che ti tiene su per giorni: lo scudetto. Oppure piangere amare se si fallisce. Non affliggerti ulteriormente di ansia oltre a quella che hai già per l'ultima di campionato. Altrimenti li vivi male questi giorni ma male davvero!


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda il video che gira su Twitter, questo Cardinale è stato chiaro. L'obbiettivo di Redbird è quello di prendere squadre di media importanza e ottenere cash flow. Come lo fai? Semplice: player trading con quel cacchio di moneyball.


facile recuperare dai 1300 milioni ai 1800 milioni con il player trading


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> facile recuperare dai 1300 milioni ai 1800 milioni con il player trading


Già, ad occhio e croce gli ci vorranno 50 anni di lucrose plusvalenze. Io non credo che le cose stiano così ma dobbiamo aspettare che si insedino e vedere i fatti già da questo calciomercato.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto le dichiarazioni di Pellegatti, già allineato con la politica spese concitate della società con il Tolosa. Con la promozione raggiunta dopo 2 anni come da roadmap.


Madonna sti soggetti che nervoso che mi fanno venire, che nervoso...


----------



## Igniorante (20 Maggio 2022)

Lo stadio insieme alle medde.
Seriamente????


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo. Mi sembrano conclusioni molto azzardate e superficiali basate su un'intervista relativa al Tolosa.
> Io non mi sbilancio per ora, anche perché sono distratto da un'altra cosa che succede domenica pomeriggio...


Anche perché Redbird aveva intenzione di partecipare all’asta per il Chelsea ma non ha potuto perché possiede il 10% del Liverpool.


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già, ad occhio e croce gli ci vorranno 50 anni di lucrose plusvalenze. Io non credo che le cose stiano così ma dobbiamo aspettare che si insedino e vedere i fatti già da questo calciomercato.


anche perche con una squadra che poi diventera di bassa classifica fare super plusvalenze lo vedo semplice


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> facile recuperare dai 1300 milioni ai 1800 milioni con il player trading


Se il mevccanismo funziona a un certo punto puoi anche rivenderla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Maggio 2022)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> facile recuperare dai 1300 milioni ai 1800 milioni con il player trading



Dimentichi quanto potrebbe venire valutato il Milan dopo lo stadio di proprietà.
Mica è solo player trading


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io questo Cardinale non lo conosco. Al massimo conosco Claudia CardinaleDi certo so che un conto è prendere il Tolosa facendolo diventare una vetrina per giocatori da vendere in giro per il mondo e un altra è comprare il Milan con quello che gli gira attorno. Se le sue intenzioni sono quelle di farci diventare un Ajax o un Borussia lo vedremo nel giro di pochissimo. Alcuni dei nostri giocatori sono richiesti sul mercato e c'è il rinnovo di Leao sul tavolo. Da lì capiremo molte cose...


Jerry Cardinale che qua dentro sembra lo scemo del villaggio è un personaggio molto noto ed influente nell’ambiente finaziario. Partner a Goldman Sanchs su tutti.


----------



## diavolo (20 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Jerry Cardinale che qua dentro sembra lo scemo del villaggio è un personaggio molto noto ed influente nell’ambiente finaziario. Partner a Goldman Sanchs su tutti.


Ma qualche miniera di fosforo ce l'ha almeno?


----------



## jumpy65 (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto peggio del Player Trading: abbiamo perso giocatori a zero, in alcuni casi sostituendoli con nessuno.


sono due approcci diversi. In un caso incassi soldi e perdi il giocatore nell'altro lo mandi a scadenza. Non è peggio o meglio sono scelte. Il fatto di sostituirli o meno non c'entra con questo discorso. Se il payroll è rimasto sui 150 milioni significa che non c'era molto spazio. In così caso la scelta è stata vincente visto dove stiamo in classifica


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Jerry Cardinale che qua dentro sembra lo scemo del villaggio è un personaggio molto noto ed influente nell’ambiente finaziario. Partner a Goldman Sanchs su tutti.


Si El Gaucho ma concorderai però che per noi, utenti comuni,è solo un business man d'oltreoceano sconosciuto che ha acquistato il nostro club. Infatti spero che le critiche che oggi leggo un domani si trasformino in elogi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Maggio 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> a parte che non mi pare essere proprio uno scemo.
> mi piacerebbe sapere cosa gli ha fatto cambiare idea.


Avevo letto che si erano pure interessati proprio al Chelsea ma non hanno approfondito per la partecipazione che hanno nel Liverpool


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Il Milan non partiva coi favori del pronostico a inizio stagione oppure i bookmakers non capiscono nulla. Nell'arco di una stagione possono succedere tante cose, come l'esplosione di uno o due giocatori come è successo da noi. Ma a priori nulla è prevedibile con assoluta certezza. Si diceva che il Milan era nel gruppone per poter ambire al quarto posto e con un po' di fortuna forse si poteva anche lottare per qualcosa di più importante. Ma trovami un messaggio dove qualcuno qui del forum dice che avrebbe puntato a inizio stagione per la vittoria del Milan... Non ci sta, anche se leggo tromboni che sostengono il contrario adesso.


Benissimo, però se un utente posta solo ed esclusivamente contenuti negativi a me un paio di dubbi vengono.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma qualche miniera di fosforo ce l'ha almeno?


non so cosa risponderti. Se è solo una battuta allora ridiamoci su.
se invece aveva un scopo ben preciso allora da un idea del livello della discussione.
beato che che puoi permetterti di prendere per i fondelli uno che era parter dei pochi elette che ha deciso le sorti di economie mondiali in un determinato periodo storico.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si El Gaucho ma concorderai però che per noi, utenti comuni,è solo un business man d'oltreoceano sconosciuto che ha acquistato il nostro club. Infatti spero che le critiche che oggi leggo un domani si trasformino in elogi.


Capisco tutto, ma proprio per questo non riesco a capire le critiche senza conoscere.
io non so se questa trattativa andrà a buon punto e se nel caso red bird faccia bene per il Milan.
ma fasciarsi la testa prima che addirittura ci acquistino mi sembra eccessivo.
Spero solo che vada a finire come negli ultimi anni, quando in molti dicevano che il post Covid era andato bene perché non c’era il pubblico, l’anno scorso dovevamo finire settimi e quest’anno al massimo quinti.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Avevo letto che si erano pure interessati proprio al Chelsea ma non hanno approfondito per la partecipazione che hanno nel Liverpool


Si è proprio cosi, l’FA li ha esclusi dal bid perché avevano una quota del Liverpool.


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2022)

Per vendere a più del prezzo di acquisto non è che devono per forza vincere 3 scudetti e 2 CL in 5 anni.
Già avere uno stadio di proprietà fa aumentare il prezzo.
Magari dopo una SuperLega o una cosa del genere i ricavi saranno ancora più alti e potrebbero fare schizzare gli incassi.
ANCHE senza migliorare la squadra.


----------



## Sam (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Rimangono anche D'Avanzo e Cerchione?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Maggio 2022)

Quindi siamo di Uccello Rosso?

Speriamo bene....


----------



## Sam (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Un'operazione gattopardesca. Mah


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (20 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2290


E se lo dice il Berlusca


----------



## ROQ (20 Maggio 2022)

a noi ci frega solo una cosa: arriva qualcuno a cui frega vincere e che spende o continuiamo a fare i barboni delle big? perché non pretendiamo di sputtanare soldi come il psg ma siamo il milan per dio


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Capisco tutto, ma proprio per questo non riesco a capire le critiche senza conoscere.
> io non so se questa trattativa andrà a buon punto è se nel caso red bird faccia bene per il Milan.
> ma fasciarsi la testa prima che addirittura ci acquistino mi sembra eccessivo.
> Spero solo che vada a finire come negli ultimi anni, quando in molti dicevano che il post Covid era andato bene perché non c’era il pubblico, l’anno scorso dovevano finire settimi e quest’anno al massimo quinti.


D'accordo con te amico mio. Infatti è per questo che predico prudenza, nonostante la mia atavica ostilità nei confronti dei fondi, visto che ignoriamo. In ogni caso ora siamo ad un passo dallo scrivere un altro capitolo del nostro magico libro rimandando ai mittenti umiliazioni che abbiamo dovuto ingoiare come un amare calice per undici anni. Non facciamoci prendere l'attenzione da una questione vitale ma incredibilmente di secondaria importanza ora. Forza Milan!!!


----------



## carlocarlo (20 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dimentichi quanto potrebbe venire valutato il Milan dopo lo stadio di proprietà.
> Mica è solo player trading


E ma gratis non lo fai eh lo stadio.
Ci sono tante squadre con lo stadio valutate meno del Milan.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per vendere a più del prezzo di acquisto non è che devono per forza vincere 3 scudetti e 2 CL in 5 anni.
> Già avere uno stadio di proprietà fa aumentare il prezzo.
> Magari dopo una SuperLega o una cosa del genere i ricavi saranno ancora più alti e potrebbero fare schizzare gli incassi.
> ANCHE senza migliorare la squadra.


Da quello che si legge con lo stadio di proprietà il prezzo di vendita sale a 1.8bn. Fosse cosi, per fare un margine su questo prezzo, per una squadra di serie A non basta vivacchiare o fare il 4 posto ogni anno per poi valere 2.5bn. A meno che la serie A non diventi la premier per livello e per appeal, allora devi diventare competitivo in Europa, non vincere la Champions ogni anno, ma essere in grado di lottare per risultati importanti. I ricavi da stadio sono importanti, ma gran parte del fatturato si fa con le sponsorizzazioni, e Adidas o Nike non ti danno soldoni se hai lo stadio bello e se se tiri a campare( a meno che non siano farlocche)


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2022)

Restano tutti,compreso Scaroni,ditemi in quale mondo uno spende oltre 1 miliardo e non mette suoi uomini nell'organigramma di ciò che prende,poi non si deve pensare male e mi vengono a criticare riprendendo i miei post accusandomi di vedere sempre nero,ma voglio aspettare e vedere dove vanno a parare,poi li vado a riprendere io i post di questo e quello se vengono a fare i barboni questi di uccello rosso.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...



A part tutto il resto, ditemi un solo caso di nuova proprietà che, una volta subentrata, conferma tutti quelli che c'erano prima. Compreso il pupillo dell'ex, ex, proprietario.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A part tutto il resto, ditemi un solo caso di nuova proprietà che, una volta subentrata, conferma tutti quelli che c'erano prima. Compreso il pupillo dell'ex, ex, proprietario.


Infatti l'ho scritto poco fa,qualcuno potrebbe portare qualche esempio,magari è già successo altrove.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A part tutto il resto, ditemi un solo caso di nuova proprietà che, una volta subentrata, conferma tutti quelli che c'erano prima. Compreso il pupillo dell'ex, ex, proprietario.


Appunto


----------



## __king george__ (20 Maggio 2022)

il fatto che non vogliano mettere un loro uomo in una posizione chiave è oggettivamente assurdo e aumenta (se ce ne fosse bisogno) ulteriormente il dubbio


----------



## gabbon17 (20 Maggio 2022)

Per me c'è qualcosa che non va, non vedo ne elliot ne redbird lasciare notizie del genere prima della partita la importante di questi 11 anni...
Per me c'è qualcosa che non c'entra.
Ne elliot ne redbird comunicano, ne sui sociale ne su internet ne ovunque da sempre e oggi spunta questa notizia?

Io mi aspetto a delle ribaltone la prossima settimana... ma vedremo 

Preciso che non ho nessun giudice né su invescorp, né su redbird ma queste notizie che escono oggi a 48h di una partita fondamentale mi lasciano davvero perplesso (fanta giornalismo? Investcorp che si vendica? Bo... strano tutto questo)


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ci chiameremo i Milan Cardinals, come gli Arizona Cardinals di football o i St.Louis Cardinals di baseball?
> In effetti entrambi i loghi sono rosso e neri.


Ci sono anche gli Atlanta Falcons di cui sono tifoso nella NFL


----------



## pinopalm (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si continua della discussione precedente. Leggete e quotate
> 
> Amche Bloomberg conferma: Milan a Redbird per 1,3 mld. Su chiude la prossima settimana
> 
> ...


Comunque per alleggerire la discussione, l'uccello cardinale e' l'uccello rosso per eccellenza. E' tra l'altro l'uccello simbolo dello stato dell'Illinois dove vivo e io ne vedo parecchi sulla mia veranda beccando il mangime che mia moglie mette per attirali, perché cantano/fischiano anche molto bene. In realtà, se ne vedete un 'immagine (cercate su Google o guardate l'avatar di @Swaitak) e' un uccello rossonero perché ha sulla faccia una maschera nera tipo quella della banda bassotti (per i vecchi lettori di Topolino). Ora non ditemi che il nostro buon Girolamo Cardinale non ce l'aveva il Milan nel suo destino ! A quando il fondo d'investimento Redblackbird?


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche gli Atlanta Falcons di cui sono tifoso nella NFL


Di uccelli ce ne sono tanti, i Falcons, gli Eagles, i Seahawks, i Ravens, tanto per restare nella NFL.
Ma il Red Bird, ovvero l'uccello rosso, è proprio il Cardinal. E' evidente che tale Cardinale ha scelto il nome della società per questo motivo. 
edit: non avevo ancora letto il post di @pinopalm qui sopra.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Maggio 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Comunque per alleggerire la discussione, l'uccello cardinale e' l'uccello rosso per eccellenza. E' tra l'altro l'uccello simbolo dello stato dell'Illinois dove vivo e io ne vedo parecchi sulla mia veranda beccando il mangime che mia moglie mette per attirali, perché cantano/fischiano anche molto bene. In realtà, se ne vedete un 'immagine (cercate su Google o guardate l'avatar di @Swaitak) e' un uccello rossonero perché ha sulla faccia una maschera nera tipo quella della banda bassotti (per i vecchi lettori di Topolino). Ora non ditemi che il nostro buon Girolamo Cardinale non ce l'aveva il Milan nel suo destino ! A quando il fondo d'investimento Redblackbird?


allora l'ho azzeccato


----------



## pinopalm (20 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> allora l'ho azzeccato


Si' e' proprio lui l'uccello in questione.


----------



## gabbon17 (20 Maggio 2022)

E come si fa mettere 1.3 miliardi senza fare la due diligence??? 
Ho lavorato anni e anni nella finanza e non capisco come si potrebbe investire 1.3 miliardi senza due diligence, ho redbird e un satellite (attraverso un pacchetto finanziario), ho lavorino sotto sotto da un po di tempo


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No secondo me hanno stabilito che il valore del Milan oggi è di 1,3 miliardi se fanno lo stadio entro un tot di tempo il valore diventa 1,8 miliardi


Si il valore con lo stadio sarebbe 1,8 ma i soldi per costruirlo li metterebbero la nuova società e non Elliot, è come vendere un terreno edificabile con (forse) il proggetto approvato e chiedere a chi acquista tanto come se la casa esistesse di già...
Assurdo!


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A part tutto il resto, ditemi un solo caso di nuova proprietà che, una volta subentrata, conferma tutti quelli che c'erano prima. Compreso il pupillo dell'ex, ex, proprietario.


Come ho scritto nell'altra discussione, il Milan é passato da Bee-rlusconi ad Elliott. Fine. Non ci sono altre cessioni societarie in programma e non ce ne sono state, stanno semplicemente passando il progetto ad altro fondo partner. Se poi volete credere che soggetti terzi stiano tirando fuori 1300 milioni di euro per confermare Scaroni allora ok, lecito credere nelle favole.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Gira su Twitter un video di questo Jerry Cardinale che fa letteralmente rabbrividire. Dice: Non credo mi vedrete mai comprare una grande squadra tipo Chelsea o Tottenham" "Cerchiamo squadre nel range 6-11" "Obiettivo salvezza tranquilla" "focus su settore giovanile, multiproprietà (stile Red Bull) e algoritmi" "è un business, avere un certo cash flow è priorità".


Ovvero ci attendono anni ed nni di buio assoluto (e perculate degli altri che nonostante passivi astronomici spendono e spandono)


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Guarda il video che gira su Twitter, questo Cardinale è stato chiaro. L'obbiettivo di Redbird è quello di prendere squadre di media importanza e ottenere cash flow. Come lo fai? Semplice: player trading con quel cacchio di moneyball.


Secondo me Cardinale è cugino di Pallotta!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Comunque per alleggerire la discussione, l'uccello cardinale e' l'uccello rosso per eccellenza. E' tra l'altro l'uccello simbolo dello stato dell'Illinois dove vivo e io ne vedo parecchi sulla mia veranda beccando il mangime che mia moglie mette per attirali, perché cantano/fischiano anche molto bene. In realtà, se ne vedete un 'immagine (cercate su Google o guardate l'avatar di @Swaitak) e' un uccello rossonero perché ha sulla faccia una maschera nera tipo quella della banda bassotti (per i vecchi lettori di Topolino). Ora non ditemi che il nostro buon Girolamo Cardinale non ce l'aveva il Milan nel suo destino ! A quando il fondo d'investimento Redblackbird?


Si pigliasse il Foggia allora.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io questo Cardinale non lo conosco. Al massimo conosco Claudia CardinaleDi certo so che un conto è prendere il Tolosa facendolo diventare una vetrina per giocatori da vendere in giro per il mondo e un altra è comprare il Milan con quello che gli gira attorno. Se le sue intenzioni sono quelle di farci diventare un Ajax o un Borussia lo vedremo nel giro di pochissimo. Alcuni dei nostri giocatori sono richiesti sul mercato e c'è il rinnovo di Leao sul tavolo. Da lì capiremo molte cose...


Quando oramai non ci sarà più nulla da fare.....

Per me con Cardinale siamo in mano a Pallotta, con la differenza che questo è un fondo, e dovrà dare riscontri economici ai suoi soci.
Pallotta era un semplice palazzinaro che avrebbe voluto lucrare sul nuovo stadio con annessi e connessi, nel frattempo vendeva i gioielli della squadra.
Cardinale farà altrettanto, inutile sperare di sognare una squadra sempre competitiva... Ho 61 anni e penso che mai più riuscirò a rivedere un capitano rossonero alzare la coppa con le grandi orecchie.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi siamo di Uccello Rosso?
> 
> Speriamo bene....


L'uccello rosso vola vola e chissà dove finisce.....


----------



## Igniorante (20 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto nell'altra discussione, il Milan é passato da Bee-rlusconi ad Elliott. Fine. Non ci sono altre cessioni societarie in programma e non ce ne sono state, stanno semplicemente passando il progetto ad altro fondo partner. Se poi volete credere che soggetti terzi stiano tirando fuori 1300 milioni di euro per confermare Scaroni allora ok, lecito credere nelle favole.



Amen.
Questi fondi agiscono per conto loro o dietro imput di qualcuno?
Questa secondo me potrebbe essere una domanda interessante...


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Di uccelli ce ne sono tanti, i Falcons, gli Eagles, i Seahawks, i Ravens, tanto per restare nella NFL.
> Ma il Red Bird, ovvero l'uccello rosso, è proprio il Cardinal. E' evidente che tale Cardinale ha scelto il nome della società per questo motivo.
> edit: non avevo ancora letto il post di @pinopalm qui sopra.


Beh se acquista il Milan per noi diventa *l'uccello padulo*!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quando oramai non ci sarà più nulla da fare.....
> 
> Per me con Cardinale siamo in mano a Pallotta, con la differenza che questo è un fondo, e dovrà dare riscontri economici ai suoi soci.
> Pallotta era un semplice palazzinaro che avrebbe voluto lucrare sul nuovo stadio con annessi e connessi, nel frattempo vendeva i gioielli della squadra.
> Cardinale farà altrettanto, inutile sperare di sognare una squadra sempre competitiva... Ho 61 anni e penso che mai più riuscirò a rivedere un capitano rossonero alzare la coppa con le grandi orecchie.


Infatti la novità potrebbero essere le cessioni, visto che con il Tolosa stanno facendo proprio questo. Appena arrivati hanno ceduto Adli, Antiste e Konè, uno dietro l'altro. Come si può pensare che col Milan facciano diversamente? Solo che farlo al Tolosa è un conto, al Milan non so se si accetterà sommessamente anche questo. Io mi auguro che il tifo organizzato esprima il proprio dissenso verso questo soggetto, devono capire che il Milan deve essere gestito da gente seria e che voglia il bene del club. Di squattrinati speculatori con la calcolatrice in mano sostenuti da filo interisti e filo gobbi non ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## EmmePi (20 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto nell'altra discussione, il Milan é passato da Bee-rlusconi ad Elliott. Fine. Non ci sono altre cessioni societarie in programma e non ce ne sono state, stanno semplicemente passando il progetto ad altro fondo partner. Se poi volete credere che soggetti terzi stiano tirando fuori 1300 milioni di euro per confermare Scaroni allora ok, lecito credere nelle favole.


Beh, forse ci hai azzeccato... un modo per prender tempo dopo aver rifiutato una offerta di 1,2 milioni ed aver visto vendere il Chelsea per 4,5.

Elliot pensa che il Milan sia la gallina dalle uova d'oro a cui non servono denari in quanto li caga da sola... Gli ha detto bene un paio di anni grazie alle arrampicate sugli specchi di M&M ma prima o poi l culo finisce e la realtà ti si para davanti a muso duro! 
Vorrei vedere fra un paio di anni con magari il Milan che naviga a centroclassifica e non entra in CL chi ti offre più 1,2


----------



## Dexter (20 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Amen.
> Questi fondi agiscono per conto loro o dietro imput di qualcuno?
> Questa secondo me potrebbe essere una domanda interessante...


Boh. É Elliott, agisce per conto suo. É una plusvalenza fittizia. Manco paperino tira fuori 1.3 millini per il Milan, non scherziamo


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Boh. É Elliott, agisce per conto suo. É una plusvalenza fittizia. Manco paperino tira fuori 1.3 millini per il Milan, non scherziamo



Quei soldi sono per il potenziale (incredibile!!) del brand dai...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Maggio 2022)

Leggo molti commenti negativi sulla base di una intervista rimediata su twitter che lascia un po' il tempo che trova.
Se questi tizi agiscono come hanno fatto quelli di Elliott e con la possibilità di fare qualche acquisto in più sul mercato per me sarebbe già una gran cosa.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti negativi sulla base di una intervista rimediata su twitter che lascia un po' il tempo che trova.
> Se questi tizi agiscono come hanno fatto quelli di Elliott e con la possibilità di fare qualche acquisto in più sul mercato per me sarebbe già una gran cosa.



Io sono d'accordo con te, quello che voglio è una proprietà che ci garantisca solidità e continuità. Non me ne faccio nulla di una proprietà come quella cinese di Li che fa sognare i tifosi con spese folli ed in realtà sta solamente vendendo fumo. Se arrivano nuovi investitori che ci daranno ancora più solidità aziendale ben venga.


----------



## el_gaucho (20 Maggio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te, quello che voglio è una proprietà che ci garantisca solidità e continuità. Non me ne faccio nulla di una proprietà come quella cinese di Li che fa sognare i tifosi con spese folli ed in realtà sta solamente vendendo fumo. Se arrivano nuovi investitori che ci daranno ancora più solidità aziendale ben venga.


No non è così. Per vincere le Champions servono gli arabi. Infatti gli sceicchi da più di 15 anni che sono nel calcio hanno fatto bottino pieno di coppe. Poi se il Liverpool dovesse vincere la champions quest’anno sarebbe bello andare a vedere quante coppe campioni hanno vinto gli arabi negli ultimi 4 anni e quante gli americani.


----------



## mil77 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Si il valore con lo stadio sarebbe 1,8 ma i soldi per costruirlo li metterebbero la nuova società e non Elliot, è come vendere un terreno edificabile con (forse) il proggetto approvato e chiedere a chi acquista tanto come se la casa esistesse di già...
> Assurdo!


I soldi non li mette né uno né l'altro lo stadio sarà del Milan. Verrà fatto con I soldi della cassa deposito e prestiti e verranno messi nel bilancio del milan


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Maggio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quando oramai non ci sarà più nulla da fare.....
> 
> Per me con Cardinale siamo in mano a Pallotta, con la differenza che questo è un fondo, e dovrà dare riscontri economici ai suoi soci.
> Pallotta era un semplice palazzinaro che avrebbe voluto lucrare sul nuovo stadio con annessi e connessi, nel frattempo vendeva i gioielli della squadra.
> Cardinale farà altrettanto, inutile sperare di sognare una squadra sempre competitiva... Ho 61 anni e penso che mai più riuscirò a rivedere un capitano rossonero alzare la coppa con le grandi orecchie.



_Fino a qualche anno fa molti milanisti che conosco sostenevano disperati che non saremmo mai più riusciti a competere per traguardi " importanti"...Il nostro club cade e si rialza più forte di prima. Possiamo solo avere fiducia perché, da un punto di vista societario , siamo in buone mani.
Vedremo che ambizioni avrà il nuovo proprietario già quest'estate. Lì capiremo molte cose._


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> _Fino a qualche anno fa molti milanisti che conosco sostenevano disperati che non saremmo mai più riusciti a competere per traguardi " importanti"...Il nostro club cade e si rialza più forte di prima. Possiamo solo avere fiducia perché, da un punto di vista societario , siamo in buone mani.
> Vedremo che ambizioni avrà il nuovo proprietario già quest'estate. Lì capiremo molte cose._



Esatto. Aspettiamo i fatti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> No non è così. Per vincere le Champions servono gli arabi. Infatti gli sceicchi da più di 15 anni che sono nel calcio hanno fatto bottino pieno di coppe. Poi se il Liverpool dovesse vincere la champions quest’anno sarebbe bello andare a vedere quante coppe campioni hanno vinto gli arabi negli ultimi 4 anni e quante gli americani.


Beh se tiri fuori il Liverpool ti elenco i dati delle campagne acquisti del Liverpool che viene encomiato e glorificato come se stesse facendo chissà che miracolo, visto che da alcuni, che poi sono gli stessi con la calcolatrice in mano, viene addirittura invocato come modello da imitare.
Stagione '15-'16: Benteke 46,5 mln, Firmino 41 mln, Clyne 17,7 mln.
Stagione '16-'17: Mane 41,2 mln, Wiknaldum 27,5 mln.
Stagione '17-'18: Van Dijk 84,65 mln, Salah 42 mln, Chamberlain 38 mln, Robertson 9 mln.
Stagione '18-'19: Alisson 62,5 mln, Keita 60 mln, Fabinho 45 mln.
Stagione '19-'20: Minamino 8,5 mln.
Stagione '20-'21: Diogo Jota 44,7 mln, Thiago 22 mln, Tsimikas 13 mln.
Stagione '21-'22: Luis Diaz 45 mln, Konaté 40 mln.
Questo per dire che il Liverpool non è che vinca per chissà quale competenza messa a disposizione dagli americani, ma perché hanno un fatturato notevole che gli consente di acquistare giocatori forti. Al Milan questo fatturato non c'è al momento ed essendo reduci da anni del taglio dei costi ci si augurava quantomeno che arrivasse una proprietà che investisse, perché a tagliare abbiamo già tagliato parecchio. Serve una punta, un'ala destra, un trequartista: Redbird è in grado di portare giocatori di un certo livello o si va avanti a prestiti? Qui sia io che altri siamo dubbiosi che Redbird possa effettuare questo step ulteriore e che arrivi solo per speculare sullo stadio viste le interviste rilasciate da Gerry Cardinale. 
Dopo di che a me che arrivino americani, russi, cinesi, vietnamiti, marziani non me ne può fregare di meno.. nessuno ne fa una questione di nazionalità del compratore, ma di intenzioni palesate e manifestate da questo tizio, concretizzate anche nella modalità di gestione del Tolosa.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Maggio 2022)

Direi che solo io e @Trumpusconi (e pochissimi altri) siamo contenti di come potrebbe chiudersi la vicenda. Questa volta però, se le cose vanno come speriamo, non faremo salire nessuno sul carro. 
Abbiamo già mostrato con degli esempi di mercato che quest’anno e l’anno prossimo c’è spazio per fare degli innesti importanti senza aumentare i costi complessivi. Per essere competitivi in Italia non servono chissà che sforzi. In Europa ci vorrà più tempo, ma puntare nel breve agli ottavi/quarti non mi sembra utopistico.

A parte questo, tralasciando l’ovvio discorso che chi investe 1,3/1,8 miliardi con lo scopo di guadagnarci non può lasciare il Milan vivacchiare, provo a ragionare con voi sulle cariche societarie. 
Vi lamentate che lascino tutti ai loro posti (non è confermato, ma supponiamo sia così). Mi pare che il Milan stia per vincere uno scudetto che manca da 10 anni, e con tutte le congiunzioni astrali che volete, lo sta per fare con quei brutti tirchi di Elliott. 
La parte dirigenziale non sta facendo male quindi, e secondo voi dovrebbero fare tabula rasa solo perché sono i nuovi arrivati? Ma che senso avrebbe? 
Visto che le cose stanno andando abbastanza bene la cosa più probabile è che ci sia un periodo di transizione, senza stravolgimenti immediati. E mi pare anche logico vista la situazione. 
Per Scaroni, ho il sentore che venga lasciato lì solo per gli intrallazzi che può avere per la questione stadio. Non mi pare comunque che sia un ruolo chiave, anzi, ma di pura rappresentanza. Ed anche qui chi si lamenta che si torni al progetto stadio condiviso… Erano solo voci che gli arabi avrebbero fatto stadio unico. Come si può criticare un soggetto solo sulla base di voci??

Chiudo dicendo che non difendo a spada tratta questa soluzione: se si rivelassero pessimi sicuramente li criticherò, ma ad oggi non hanno nemmeno firmato l’acquisto, per cui è inutile fare voli pindarici.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Maggio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Direi che solo io e @Trumpusconi (e pochissimi altri) siamo contenti di come potrebbe chiudersi la vicenda. Questa volta però, se le cose vanno come speriamo, non faremo salire nessuno sul carro.
> Abbiamo già mostrato con degli esempi di mercato che quest’anno e l’anno prossimo c’è spazio per fare degli innesti importanti senza aumentare i costi complessivi. Per essere competitivi in Italia non servono chissà che sforzi. In Europa ci vorrà più tempo, ma puntare nel breve agli ottavi/quarti non mi sembra utopistico.
> 
> A parte questo, tralasciando l’ovvio discorso che chi investe 1,3/1,8 miliardi con lo scopo di guadagnarci non può lasciare il Milan vivacchiare, provo a ragionare con voi sulle cariche societarie.
> ...


Salire e scendere dal carro... Siamo tutti tifosi, ognuno la vede come vuole. A me sembra che stia degenerando questa situazione in cui pare più importante dire di aver ragione e affermare che le proprie profezie si siano rivelate corrette piuttosto che tifare la propria squadra. A me di aver ragione o torto su Redbirds importa ben poco, ma parlo per gli elementi che ho a disposizione, per quello che hanno fatto a Tolosa, per la visione di business che hanno del calcio. Cardinale sostiene che la vittoria sportiva non coincide con quella di business e per lui è molto più importante la seconda piuttosto che la prima. 
A me interessa il lato sportivo, con un occhio alla sostenibilitá, ma certamente la squadra va migliorata e il brand va rilanciato anche con investimenti. Il dubbio di molti è che questi arrivino per vivacchiare, puntando tutto sullo stadio nuovo, dubbio lecito mi pare.


----------



## Mauricio (21 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Salire e scendere dal carro... Siamo tutti tifosi, ognuno la vede come vuole. A me sembra che stia degenerando questa situazione in cui pare più importante dire di aver ragione e affermare che le proprie profezie si siano rivelate corrette piuttosto che tifare la propria squadra. A me di aver ragione o torto su Redbirds importa ben poco, ma parlo per gli elementi che ho a disposizione, per quello che hanno fatto a Tolosa, per la visione di business che hanno del calcio. Cardinale sostiene che la vittoria sportiva non coincide con quella di business e per lui è molto più importante la seconda piuttosto che la prima.
> A me interessa il lato sportivo, con un occhio alla sostenibilitá, ma certamente la squadra va migliorata e il brand va rilanciato anche con investimenti. Il dubbio di molti è che questi arrivino per vivacchiare, puntando tutto sullo stadio nuovo, dubbio lecito mi pare.


Certo, la verità noi non l’abbiamo e possiamo solo giudicare i fatti. Ma se questi non ci sono ancora e si parte dal perculare e criticare subito RedBird, mi pare eccessivo no? Se ti interessano (giustamente) i traguardi sportivi, allora forse domani sera potresti anche essere contento che Elliott sia alla guida del Milan…


----------

